# Valentini Pufferfish



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

my valentini pufferfish, who i recently found out is camera shy, seems to have something obscure on his eye. it is green and appears to be algae, but i cant be sure. i would buy a cleaner shrimp from my LFS, but im afraid the puffer is gonna eat him up. what should i do?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Iridescent green?
As such?


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

that looks very similar to it. is it a disease?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no unless its cloudy or protruding it is completely normal for puffers to have a green "sheen"


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get used to that, too; quite a number of saltwater fish have colored eyes like that. The trick is in knowing which are normal, and which are sick. Also know that some have spots that look like disease but are really just spots.


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

hmm. kind of an odd feature of puffers. well thanks! i thought i was going to have to go back to my LFS and complain. haha.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, its an odd feature, but I really like it. My red-eye puffer has a red iris, and has a blue iridesence over his pupil. Really cool


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

almost like a target? lol


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

You and your amazing photography >_>( great to see your still here though)

Anyone know anything about the iridescence? What it is, why its there?


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

MaelStrom said:


> You and your amazing photography >_>( great to see your still here though)
> 
> Anyone know anything about the iridescence? What it is, why its there?


Who, me?  thanks. I'm always around, I just don't say anything usually because the saltwater people here always answer before I get to.


----------

